# sensitive stomach



## Sherman (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi, I've been gone for awhile, but some of you may remember my little Havanese dog Sherman. We live in Maryland now and I sadly have ALS. Because of it I haven't actually walked Sherman for at least a year. Neighbors do it mostly. But now he's been overnight at the vet this week and last week because he throws up lots of grass and then acts lethargic most of the day. The vet x-rayed him today and said his problem is that he eats too much grass. How do I make the walkers adhere to that dictum and force Sherman away from the grass? I guess I'm going to have to "walk" him from my scooter for awhile so I can make sure he's not eating any grass. It'll be hard but it's possible. I'd appreciate any advice!
Thanks,
Carol


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your ALS diagnosis. it is hard when you can't walk your baby yourself. Surely your neighbors will be careful to keep him away from the grass when they find out his problem. I don't have any other ideas but I'm sure someone will chime in with a good one! Good luck!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Carol, I am so sorry to hear you have ALS. sounds like you have wonderful neighbors and that they have helped a great deal. Of course I can only offer a guess, but Sherman is probably feeling the changes in your home and that may make him feel nervous and queezy which in turn makes him want to eat grass. Perhaps try a few drops of rescue remedy every day which may calm him. In terms of eating grass, you and/or your neighbors could try spraying bitter apple or tobasco on some and let him munch, the taste may make an impression and break the habit. Is there one neighbor who takes the more on than the others, you both could try to teach him "leave it" that would be the best for long term. We had great success with the Pet Agree... it is not a positive training tool...but it worked and in this situation it may be offer the quickest results for all involved.

Amazon.com: Pet Agree Ultrasonic Trainer: Home & Garden

I wish you the best!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm really sorry about the ALS :grouphug: I would talk to the vet about grass and find out if it is the grass or the chemicals/fertilizer/pesticides that people and neighbors put ON their grass. I know Gucci likes to eat grass sometimes so I grow some safe , organic grass (the brand they sell at the pet stores) in a pot and have trained her to eat out of there if she wants it, although, she hasn't eaten barely in this year.

There are so many theories on why dogs eat grass, the old wives tale says that they eat it because they have an upset stomach, but If there are chemicals on it, it will be a never ending cycle...the chemicals causing the stomach ache.

You really should discuss all of this with the vet and let them run some tests to make sure it isn't something else causing it.

Kara


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi Carol I am fairly certain a diagnosis of ALS is scary, at least you know whats wrong and you can still use a scooter!!!!!I bet with the help of your neighbors or a real good friend you could train Sherman to walk with you and the scooter. It will be hard at first but so worth it. My Shih Tzu and Lhasa would always eat grass with no effect, my havanese seem to get sick if they eat too much. I always have to watch them!!! Good luck with Sherman's grass eating and take care of yourself.


----------



## Sherman (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi, thanks so much for responding. The walkers (who are getting Sherman when the inevitable happens) are walking him with a 4-foot leash and are keeping him away from the grass. The vet says that's the problem and we're also feeding him Purina EN wet and dry food only. It hasn't helped that for awhile now I've been feeding him tidbits from the table, a tiny amount of cream in the morning, etc. That has stopped cold to his and my displeasure. It was one of the only things I could do with him that made us both happy. Maybe when he's all well....He's acting more like the old Sherman.
Thank you for the well wishes too. I've had it 27 months and am doing without feeding tube and bipap, so I consider myself lucky so far.

Thanks again,
Carol


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

One thing you may want to look into is probiotic supplements, they really help their digestive system and I can't rave enough about them...I started gucci on them about 4 months ago and butt baths are more of a memory than a daily thing, I think it would help with tummy issues as well as bowel. The one I've been using is this one:

Probiotic supplement:
http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Integrative-Therapeutics-Spectra-Probiotic/106008.aspx

And digestive enzymes might be a good thing to try:

http://search.onlynaturalpet.com/se...pplements&avs|Health+Condition=Digestive+Aids

Kara


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Carol,
+1 for probiotics, which works in the colon, while digestive enzymes work in the stomach. it's a nice combo, and I also can't say enough good things about them for canines and humans alike. I use human grade of both on my dogs. There are different formulations for the digestive enzymes, you might start with a broad spectrum one.

If it were my dog, I'd be asking myself the question, why is sherman eating so much grass. he might just like it, but I've been told that dogs eat grass when their tummy is upset.


good luck.


----------

